# 13 pt Left scored 165 6/8... 8pt right 118 2/8.. Both Bow kill



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

My first bow kill i was 13 and and it was the 8 pointer to the right and i won the big buck contest we hold every Year with him... My 13 pointer was my second bow kill i was 14 Buck Eye Big Buck 165 6/8.. I have some extra pics of my 13 pointer to show u how wide he was 22 inches inside and 28 inch Main Beams....I am vary proud of these deer cuz not to many young people get the chance to kill something like this Please leave ur thoughts...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are some dandy bucks! When did you take these bucks? What county?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice for any age. you should be proud..


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

i shot these bucks in Madison county ... over my Mt. Sterling were my dad lives.. But im 16 now and i hope to top the 13 point... and im pretty sure the 8 pt was in 03 and the 13 pt 04
Dan
"The Trophy is in the eyes Of the Hunter"


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice looking bucks. Also welcome to OGF.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

what kind of bow?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

great deer man


----------



## luv2fishnhunt83 (Apr 26, 2006)

oo man i think u had to bag them with a crossbow. those are some pretty small bucks


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah i did with a cross bow my my shoulder was messed up so i could not get a compound back so yeah but bigger then anything u have shot lol my smallest beats urs...
Dan
" The trophy is in the eyes of the Hunter "


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Do you ever catch fish? This is ohiogamefishing.com BTW.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

yeah me and my friends go out and fish the big and lil darby for those big smallys ... but me and my friend troy wanna get in to tornments cuz we take it serious when were out... if u know of any let me know..
Dan


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You would need a bass boat.


----------



## luv2fishnhunt83 (Apr 26, 2006)

only in ur dreams


----------



## luv2fishnhunt83 (Apr 26, 2006)

oo were workin on it


----------

